# great weekend at essex kennel club for haven



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Haven "Hellwigg's Miss B Haven" earned a total of 5 points towards her championship from the Jr Puppy class. She earned winners bitch (×3), best opposite sex (x2), best puppy in breed (×3) and best puppy in group (×1).


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Fantastic! Well done!!


----------



## TAPAL2017 (May 21, 2017)

Congratulations! Beautiful young female.


----------



## Shepherd55 (Sep 4, 2017)

Great job!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A great weekend for sure! Exciting congrats!!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Haven is stunning! Congratulations.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

ooh I really like the look of that dog! Or bitch.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Beautiful puppy, congrats on the win!


----------

